# المنتديات الخاصة > القواميس القانونية >  القاموس القانوني الثلاثي

## smsma

القاموس القانوني الثلاثي

قاموسًا قانونيًا ثلاثى اللغة (عربى - إنجليزى - فرنسى )

List of Legal Words in Arabic, English and French that may be useful for your research

للتحميل من المرفقات

----------


## هيثم الفقى

فاموس ممتاز شكرا لمشاركتكم ايانا له.

----------


## عابر سبيل

[frame="13 98"] 
شكرا لكى على هذا العمل ننتظر المزيد
[/frame]

----------


## assiasalmi2008

> القاموس القانوني الثلاثي
> 
> قاموسًا قانونيًا ثلاثى اللغة (عربى - إنجليزى - فرنسى ) 
> List of Legal Words in Arabic, English and French that may be useful for your research 
> 
> للتحميل من المرفقات


 :Friendship: .السلام عليكم كيف حالكم انشاء الله بخير لقد سررت بمعرفتكي. اختي الفاضلة لم اعرف كيف افتح هذا القاموس بعد ان حملته , الرجاء كيف افتحه لانني احتاجه الآن.الرجاء الرد بسرعة.وشكرا.السلام عليكم. :Eggs:  :5529:

----------


## منهل التأمل

شكرا جزيلا  لك ... وبارك الله نعالى لك .

----------


## smsma

> .السلام عليكم كيف حالكم انشاء الله بخير لقد سررت بمعرفتكي. اختي الفاضلة لم اعرف كيف افتح هذا القاموس بعد ان حملته , الرجاء كيف افتحه لانني احتاجه الآن.الرجاء الرد بسرعة.وشكرا.السلام عليكم.


على ما اتذكر انه يحتاج لبرنامج الوورد word ليفتح وهو احد مجموعة برامج اوفيس

----------


## lawman

[align=center] 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية . 

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية . 
[/align]

----------


## algerianlawyer

*بارك الله فيك*

----------


## فارس القانون

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks for you

----------


## أم خطاب

[align=center] 
thanx for the subject... i wish you will be always with us in  forum
[/align]

----------


## محمد حسن عطيه

مشكورين على القاموس القيم

----------


## tareq

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## علياء أمجد

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------

